# Cube Team Kid 160 Tuning 180 EUR FP



## motivator (24. April 2012)

leicht und sieht cool aus 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...160-tuning-kurze-kurbeln-+-leichtbau/60934086


----------

